
The case for almost never turning left while driving - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/wp/2014/04/09/the-case-for-almost-never-turning-left-while-driving/
======
gdilla
Would making all streets one way make left and right turns equivalent? It's
the two lane traffic that makes the non-drive-side turn a pain.

